# Dyson vs. Miele Upright Vacuum



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, so I have read the vacuum threads and have seen that a lot of you like the Dyson Animal. Do any of you own a Miele Upright(not cannister)? How do you like it?

I currently own an Oreck, but have not been happy with this latest model even though I have owned it for 7 years. It is constantly needing something repaired during the annual maintenance. My previous model died at 10 years and I never had the same issues. It is so light weight, so that was a primary reason for purchasing this last one, even though the suction is really nothing to brag about.

We have predominantly hard floors, tile and wood.

Dyson people, feel free to chime in.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

It's kinda ghetto, but after several nice uprights choked and died on GSD furballs I went the industrial route and got a wet/dry vac. The big honking 16 gallon kind that feel like they will peel up the flooring. Most have the option of installing a HEPA rated filter and cleaning them is easy....water hose and some Greased Lightening/Simple Green. As a bonus if a waterline breaks somewhere, you can use the vac to clean up the mess. No agitator attachment however, so carpet is right out. On hard surfaces tho, it makes even the best uprights look weak and ineffectual.


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

Uprights are usually better for when you have lots of carpeting and huge open areas - from my understanding anyway. Since you have mostly flat flooring, I would think a canister would be the better choice (especially if you have stairs).

Our Miele Neptune (canister) only weighs about 16 pounds (including the cord, hoses, and attachments). Because all the controls and electrical parts are on the canister, the wand weighs practically nothing and with how easy the canister follows behind, vacuuming is effortless.

But if you are set on an upright, maybe this link will help you:
*Miele S7 Upright Vacuum vs. Dyson Ball*

If you happen to have a vacuum store nearby, I would recommend going there and testing out a bunch of models to see which ones feel the best and are the most friendly for you to use. In the end, you'll be the one that has to do the vacuuming. It's no good if you end up with a vacuum that you hate the location of the buttons, is too heavy/bulky, the cord is too short, etc.

Good luck! I hope you find the perfect vacuum for you and your home.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I did all the research and settled on the Miele canister because we have hardwood and carpet and I found that canisters are better for mixed flooring. Uprights are mainly for carpeted floors I think. The benefits to the Miele are that it doesn't sound like a jet is taking off in your house when using it, it is light, and easy to bring up and down stairs. Oh, and it is still made in Germany. The shop that I got mine from said they never see Miele's come in for service, but couldn't say that for other brands. I bought two and both have worked great for the last few years.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just never used a cannister; don't know how I would like pulling it along behind me. Don't you bump into furniture a lot?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have central vac. I never had a Miele vac, but I have a Miele dishwasher and it is awesome!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

RoseRegn said:


> Uprights are usually better for when you have lots of carpeting and huge open areas - from my understanding anyway. Since you have mostly flat flooring, I would think a canister would be the better choice (especially if you have stairs).
> 
> Our Miele Neptune (canister) only weighs about 16 pounds (including the cord, hoses, and attachments). Because all the controls and electrical parts are on the canister, the wand weighs practically nothing and with how easy the canister follows behind, vacuuming is effortless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

brembo said:


> It's kinda ghetto, but after several nice uprights choked and died on GSD furballs I went the industrial route and got a wet/dry vac. The big honking 16 gallon kind that feel like they will peel up the flooring. Most have the option of installing a HEPA rated filter and cleaning them is easy....water hose and some Greased Lightening/Simple Green. As a bonus if a waterline breaks somewhere, you can use the vac to clean up the mess. No agitator attachment however, so carpet is right out. On hard surfaces tho, it makes even the best uprights look weak and ineffectual.


One of the reasons, that if I had my way, we would have painted concrete floors!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a Dyson b/c it does everything I need and is cheaper than the Miele. I vacuum at least once a week (sometimes once a day) and my Dyson is still going strong after years. I simply don't need to pay $600+ for a vacuum, not sure what level of filth would necessitate that.

I don't use the wet/dry b/c they don't have the same filtering system and part of our problem in our old house (mostly carpet) was all the animal dander.

These days I actually use my $10 Bissell Handy Vac (don't think it's made any longer) the most, as we now have all hardwoods except for the den and basement. I have the Dyson for the carpet, the van, and for weekly vacuumings but then I have a cheap Bissell on each floor for daily dog hair removal or spot cleaning.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have a Dyson and it the best money I've spent on a cleaning tool for my home. I love it and I use it every day! It amazes me how much hair and dust it pulls up.  Hope this helps. PM me for any other questions.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They sell Miele at the vacuum shop where I bought my Sebo a few years ago. I was considering the Miele but opted for teh Sebo after talking to the owner. He said the Miele was heavy and their canister was great. He indicated that the upright was a good vac but not as good as the canister. He recommeded for an upright I go with a Sebo. I love it. I had a Kirby before and prefer the Sebo. The only drawback in is the bags are small so they add up quicker.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I use a Dyson b/c it does everything I need and is cheaper than the Miele. I vacuum at least once a week (sometimes once a day) and my Dyson is still going strong after years. I simply don't need to pay $600+ for a vacuum, not sure what level of filth would necessitate that.
> 
> I don't use the wet/dry b/c they don't have the same filtering system and part of our problem in our old house (mostly carpet) was all the animal dander.
> 
> These days I actually use my $10 Bissell Handy Vac (don't think it's made any longer) the most, as we now have all hardwoods except for the den and basement. I have the Dyson for the carpet, the van, and for weekly vacuumings but then I have a cheap Bissell on each floor for daily dog hair removal or spot cleaning.


The price is what has me doing the research. Oreck, Miele, and Dyson are all over $500. I vacuum my tile floor(kitchen,den) every day so that's why it needs to be light. The whole house gets a good cleaning every 2 weeks. We have a 2 story house and the bottom floor is what gets the most traffic and it is all solid floor except a work out room which still has carpet.

And carpet is really gross when you replace it, you should have seen the "filth" that was in our old carpet when it was taken up a few years ago, ugh!

I am actually going to give another look at stick vacuums. I used to have a cordless one, but they only last for about 1 year. Since we are planning to move, I am probably going to hang on to the Oreck for now........


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> They sell Miele at the vacuum shop where I bought my Sebo a few years ago. I was considering the Miele but opted for teh Sebo after talking to the owner. He said the Miele was heavy and their canister was great. He indicated that the upright was a good vac but not as good as the canister. He recommeded for an upright I go with a Sebo. I love it. I had a Kirby before and prefer the Sebo. The only drawback in is the bags are small so they add up quicker.


I will look into the Sebo. Never heard of them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got my Dyson Animal as a refurb in a woot.com Wootoff for $250. At the time the normal price was $550-$600. I've never had any problems with it other than my dog chewing through the cord which my boss fixed for free. Every once in a while I rinse out the filter sponge and check the roller for strings.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I got my Dyson Animal as a refurb in a woot.com Wootoff for $250. At the time the normal price was $550-$600. I've never had any problems with it other than my dog chewing through the cord which my boss fixed for free. Every once in a while I rinse out the filter sponge and check the roller for strings.


And the Miele has a $50 filter that is supposed to be replaced every year as well as the bags. I have not heard of woot.com. Will certainly check that out, too. It does get flatter when you want to go under furniture, just don't know how much of an issue that is.

You guys do know, that most "normal" people(people without gsd, in particular) don't give this much thought to a vacuum!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

We have all hardwood floors or tile and I love my shop vac. Only draw back to it was the super short cord, but adding an extension cord was nothing. We get tons of sand because our driveway is dirt. And it sucks up bigger pieces of stuff like when my ds opens the cereal upside down. And it's cheap! I vacuum once a day so I don't really worry about heavy duty filters. We just replace every couple of months.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never replaced a part, not sure if I'm supposed to or not but every few months I take the sponge filter out and clean it like it says. Maybe once a year I take the vacuum apart, check it over for clogs, wipe it all down. I like the canister, I just empty directly into my trash bag on trash day or behind my back shed (we have birds that come pick up dog hair for their nests).


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> I've just never used a cannister; don't know how I would like pulling it along behind me. Don't you bump into furniture a lot?


I've never really had a problem with our Miele canister in regards to navigating furniture and such. If it does get in my way, I just nudge it with my foot and it rolls away. I was more annoyed by our previous uprights - the cord always seemed to get in the way! Not to mention they were also very heavy and clunky in comparison.

If there's a store nearby that carries Miele vacuums, play with them to see if you might like a canister. If you find out you don't like them, then that's good - at least you'll know! 



clearcreekranch said:


> I am actually going to give another look at stick vacuums.


Since you mentioned it, Miele also makes stick vacuums if that's your preference - though I really don't know much about them.

The Mieles are made really well and can take quite a bit of abuse. There's been a few times where ours has taken a pretty hard hit to the wall/door frame/etc. and it hasn't affected it any. Picking it up by the cord or hose and swinging it or standing on the hose doesn't do anything to it either.

Mieles are expensive, but their quality makes the price more than worth it - which is the case with most good things in life. We've tried so many brands of vacuums throughout the years, but our Miele is just miles ahead of them. It cleans so much better. And because it actually traps all the crap it sucks up (instead of spewing some of it back into the air to land on your furniture!), our house stays so much cleaner. The motor in them is also supposed to last 20 years, as long as you take proper care of it. We've had ours for a few years now, so we'll see how long it really lasts. So far though, it's still as good as new!

If it says anything, we're planning on buying a second Miele Neptune for our cottage because we love ours so much. 

We have two shop vacs too (one here and at the cottage), but they were strictly for use in the garage and stuff because they are so dang noisy and an absolute pain to use (very clunky and they fall over/spill a lot) and make such a mess with the dust they spew everywhere! And you really do need to use an extension cord with them. We originally intended to use the Miele just indoors, but we've been using it in the garage now too instead of the shop vacs.



Wolfiesmom said:


> I never had a Miele vac, but I have a Miele dishwasher and it is awesome!


I'm excited to hear that Miele's dishwashers are good too. They make a bunch of other appliances (washers, dryers, refrigerators, stoves, etc.) and we're thinking we'd like to try them out when the time comes to buy new ones.

A little off-topic, but I love their commercials too. You can find them on YouTube, like this one:*





*


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

Did some quick Googling for stores near your location and it looks like these stores might carry some Miele vacuums that you can play with: *

Serv-all Vacuum*
1853 W Main
League City, TX 77573
(281) 332-3200
Brands: Electrolux, Eureka, Hoover, Kirby, Miele, Orek, Panasonic, Rainbow, Riccar, Royal, Sharp, Singer*

M & M Vacuum*
6607 Kirby Drive
Houston, TX 77005
(713) 666-1773
Brands: Bissell, Bosch, Dirt Devil, Dyson, Electrolux, Eureka, Hoover, Kenmore, Kirby, Miele, NuTone, Oreck, Panasonic, Rainbow, Royal, Sanitaire, Sears, Sharp, Simplicity 

Hope this helps! :blush:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, you guys. You have all been a big help as usual. I am just going to go test drive a few and TRY to make up my mind.:crazy:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

*Got the Miele upright*

Ok, no offense to Dyson owners, but I caved in when I went to pick up my Oreck from the shop and bought the Miele. I haggled with the salesman until I got a really good price with a few extras. I had come to the conclusion that I would be happy with the Dyson or the Miele from our discussion on this board and the links that were posted.

LMAO, but he kept trying to give me the Oreck back....I made him keep it! There really is no comparison between the Oreck and the Miele and they sell for about the same price. Other than the fact that the Oreck is light, it has absolutely no other advantages. I just tried out the Miele and OMG, I did not realize how dirty my floor still was after vacuuming this a.m., especially without the headlight. OK, so maybe that's not a good thing, knowing how dirty your floor really is??????? The suction power is incredible and the wand attachment is so handy.

He says that I can bring it back within 30 days for a refund, but I'm pretty sure that a month of 2 big dogs' fur and 4 cats' fur and cat litter might make me ineligible for that.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hoover animal hepa model*

After extensive search, including in consumer reports, I bougth this model. It was not cheap, found it online for around $400.

It is the best thing that has ever happened to my GSD hair nightmare.

Cleans and smells clean. Great vacuum. My cleaning lady says it works much better than Dyson, and they should know.

Love it. Highly recommend it.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Which Miele model did you buy?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

We have a Miele canister vacuum with the power head and bunch of attachments and found it picked up a lot more dirt and hair even after vacuuming with a different vacuum on our carpets!

Our vacuum is now about 5 years old but it was well worth the investment even though it could have bought 2 Dyson Animals for the price...


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My GF (now fiance) wanted a good vacuum for V. day a few years ago, so I got the Miele Titan for her. She vacuums at least once a week and the bags take at least 3-4 months to fill. It is amazing how full of fur they are once we take them out. This vac. is in a class of its own. My mom was complaining about dragging her Hoover upright (very heavy) up and down their stairs, so she got a Miele for mothers day, a few months after I got our Titan.

You will love that vacuum for a decade or more. And it does not need to be refurbed after 30 days of use....that sounds silly. Kinda like my Honda dealer wants me to bring the car in for a major service every 15k miles.....BS. I bought a honda so I could avoid putting a ton of money into it.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't do maintenance on your car? 
I'd hate to see the sludge in your engine if you don't even change the oil.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

asja said:


> Which Miele model did you buy?



7280 Salsa


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

i just recently bought a new vac to replace our hoover that smells like a dog is on fire every time I crank it (and the engine was cleaned).

I considered simplicity, miele and dyson. Went to two shops that had all three, ran them next to each other.

The simplicity and miele canister are almost the same product but the simplicity has a higher price point (and longer warranty), a 2 year longer warranty for 300 more did not make sense to me.

Now a lot of people rave about dyson. I like bags, I am biast, but I considered it. The vac shop had tons of stuff to dump on various piles of carpet, including pet hair and human hair. The dyson was not impressive to me, it took 3+ more passes for it to look like the miele and you could go over the area with any dirt material with the miele after the dyson and still pick stuff up. Not so with the dyson.

Plus, cleaning that cylinder is just funky.

I have carpet in a couple bedrooms, wood floors, tile floors and concrete floors in our house. It is extremely important to match the head to the type of floor you have. I bought a miele S5 Gemini with the parquet attachment and the premium motor floor attachment.

Just as a side note, my maid cleaned, swept, vacuumed and mopped last tuesday. I almost filled a bag of crap up in the new miele two days later just vacuuming the same areas. Nasty scary stuff.

Oh, the bags seal when you remove them...very cool.


----------



## Marxone (Jul 1, 2011)

eddie1976E, you must have a silver tongue. I'd be wearing the cleaner out of my rear if I suggested that as a V. day present!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

asja said:


> You don't do maintenance on your car?
> I'd hate to see the sludge in your engine if you don't even change the oil.


Of course I do the maintenance, but not to the extent the stealership wants me to. They want to get you in there, "check" a few things, change the oil, and charge you $400. My car has 200k miles on it, and I plan on keeping it till at least 250k. Never once have I paid a dealer to for a scheduled maintenance other than oil changes. I find most dealers are no better than a common thief. 

But we digress, the point of my post was that I find it crazy to do a major maintenance on a 30 day old vacuum, regardless of the brand.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Marxone said:


> eddie1976E, you must have a silver tongue. I'd be wearing the cleaner out of my rear if I suggested that as a V. day present!


I did not suggest it, she requested, and I gave her what she asked for. Set me back alot more than a box of chocolate and some flowers, that is for sure.


----------



## Morax (May 26, 2013)

Miele does the job like no other vacuum.


----------

